# Rout-A=Signer 2572 Instructions



## LawrenceEugene (Jul 10, 2014)

I purchased a Craftsman Rout-A-Signer many years ago and never used it. I think all the parts are there except the instructions that came with it. Where can I get a copy of how this tool assembles and works?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

.............., welcome to Router Forums, glad to have you join us, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have 
You find will the manual here
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...69-2572-rout-signer-craftsman-rout-signer.pdf


----------

